# Upholstered Dining Chair Plans



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if someone has a plan for these contemporary upholstered chairs (need to replace only the chairs…already have a table). Thinking in building a set of 8 or….take the easy way and buy a crappy version if the build is too difficult.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Chair plans are hard to come by. There are a handful
of books with good dining chair plans in them. More
importantly though, these good books teach how to
design and build a good chair.

The chairs you want are pretty basic, but there are
sometimes intricacies in the shape of the seat and
the various angles that aren't visible in some photographs. 
Furthermore, the upholstery part is not always easy
and you might want to find an upholsterer first who
can do a nice job on a chair frame.

You might want to buy a similar chair on ebay or
locally and take it apart to copy. That's a good
approach.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Loren mentioned that there are a number of good books to help you. Here is one that I highly recommend: Chairmaking and Design by Jeff Miller. He describes making a variety of chairs, but more importantly, he shows jigs he uses to get consistent results. HTH


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Just curious. Do you really need plans? Those chairs are not hard to make especially for someone who has made a maloof style chair. I can give you some good guidance on the construction.

Are you going to attempt the upholstery? It's pretty basic as far as upholstery goes. However, putting the outside back on takes a bit of skill.

If you are interested in making those chairs I'll help you with frame measurements, angles and reinforcement. The most common issue folk encounter is separating the back from the sides. We can prevent that easily. Let me know. You can pm me and we can talk over the phone if you wish.

Mark.


----------



## Tango (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for all the advise.
I don't plan on upholster the chairs myself. I'm interested in building the structure and let a professional uplsterer do the trick.

I have seen upholstered sofas and was really surprised by the crappy and sloppy construction and materials used. Very simple built but sloppy structure. I know I can do better than that.

I know that if I end up building the chairs myself instead of just buying them online, I will be spending more money…but I would like to learn how to do one.

Thanks


----------

